# Diabetes led to death of York St John University student Lucy-Jane Heeley



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2013)

A POPULAR student and York shop assistant died as a result of suffering from diabetes, an inquest has found.

Lucy-Jane Heeley, 18, a student at York St John University and an employee at Fat Face in High Ousegate, was discovered unresponsive in her room in Grays Wharf halls of residence by a flatmate on April 13, and was pronounced dead by paramedics.

York Coroner?s Court heard how Miss Heeley was diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes as a child.

Her mother, Gemma Heeley, told the coroner?s office her daughter had not always controlled her blood sugar levels as ?much as she might?.

http://www.yorkpress.co.uk/news/10467113.Diabetes_led_to_death_of_York_student__18/


----------

